# Worth of Original Pattern One Folding Bicycle



## 101259MB (Aug 11, 2022)

I have the exact bike in these photos. i got bike after it was documented. It is a Pattern One bike. Any help on value would be appreciated. Located in the US.









						1942 WW2 BSA Airborne Bicycle, 1st Pattern (R4154) – The Online Bicycle Museum
					

1942 WW2 BSA Airborne Bicycle, 1st Pattern (R4154)




					onlinebicyclemuseum.co.uk


----------



## Drosentreter (Aug 11, 2022)

Welcome to the Cabe!!! I am not versed on folding bikes but I’m sure someone on here will be able to help!


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 11, 2022)

Pics of your bike are the best way to establish a value. V/r Shawn


----------



## 101259MB (Aug 11, 2022)

Freqman1 said:


> Pics of your bike are the best way to establish a value. V/r Shawn



The pics in the link on my original post is the bicycle i have. I purchased that exact bike R4154 after the photo shoot. That is the bike and it still looks the same. I purchased and imported the bike from Europe to the US years ago. I have all emails and papers. Even original shipping box.


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 12, 2022)

Doing a quick search here on the site I found about five bikes that have sold for between $1000-2000. I'm no expert here but I would say about $2k is your number. V/r Shawn


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Aug 12, 2022)

PM sent


----------



## 101259MB (Aug 12, 2022)

Freqman1 said:


> Doing a quick search here on the site I found about five bikes that have sold for between $1000-2000. I'm no expert here but I would say about $2k is your number. V/r Shawn



Is a pattern One worth more than a pattern Two? I know only 1,000 pattern one were built, and this is probably the only survivor. Everyththing is original. Sat in barn in Europe untouched for 65 years.


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 12, 2022)

Search this site and you will find at least one other Pattern One. I think it was missing a few parts but sold for $1k. V/r Shawn


----------



## johan willaert (Aug 12, 2022)

It is definitely not the only survivor…
There are dozens of all original BSA folding models in Europe including several twin tubes…
Most came out of Denmark late 1999


----------



## 101259MB (Aug 12, 2022)

Freqman1 said:


> Search this site and you will find at least one other Pattern One. I think it was missing a few parts but sold for $1k. V/r Shawn



Thanks Shawn!  For $1,000, I'd keep it, shoot, I'd keep it for 5k. The bicycle is an amazing unique piece of history. It is also great that this particular bike has been fully documented already and published.


----------



## Mercian (Aug 12, 2022)

Hi @101259MB, and welcome.

Including yours, I've now seen six or seven first patterns that I can think of. The first ever saw, some 25 years ago, belongs to a guy called Nigel Silver in Derbyshire, UK. There have been two good examples on this site, plus yours, and another three that I've seen on the UK show circuit over the years, although It could be that I have seen yours there, hence the six or seven.

And here's another I found whilst checking what I've written below. Frame only, though.






Yours is a nice example of a rare bike. It is not known how many were made before the 'Second Pattern' went into production. Probably between 4000 and less than 10000. It's even possible the numbers were mixed at the changeover. They were being made as fast as possible! Nigel's is R1179, and yours is R4154 which tends to support this. The one above is apparently R29531, which seems a very late number.

It is not known where the BSA Parabike R numbers start from, three figure serials have been reported, but it is not known what type of frame, and the number location on the dropout leads to them being damaged easily by the wheel nuts.

To add to the serial number mystery, I own an early second pattern where the number start with a T, T13439, photos here: https://hmvf.co.uk/topic/39224-bsa-parabike-with-odd-serial-number/

The grips are fragile, being made of Cellulose Acetate, and are often broken. The frames of these first patterns are also prone to breakage at the bb, where they are often rewelded. Original saddles in decent condition are rare too.

Technically being 5 or 10 times rarer than a second pattern, equivalent condition bikes should certainly show a noticable premium. I don't offer bike valuations, so I'll leave it at that.

Just for information, here is a better quality copy of the original photo used in the article you linked to. Original source not known, possibly IWM.





Best Regards, Adrian.

PS if 101259MB is a jeep, I own MB102519.


----------



## 101259MB (Aug 12, 2022)

Mercian said:


> Hi @101259MB, and welcome.
> 
> Including yours, I've now seen six or seven first patterns that I can think of. The first ever saw, some 25 years ago, belongs to a guy called Nigel Silver in Derbyshire, UK. There have been two good examples on this site, plus yours, and another three that I've seen on the UK show circuit over the years, although It could be that I have seen yours there, hence the six or seven.
> 
> ...



Adrian, 

thnak you for the information. I got the bike from Europe several yers ago. It was a barn find and is completely original, top to bottom, except for one cotter pin. 

Jeeps, jeeps, jeeps..... yes 101259 is my jeep. DoD is 12/3/1941.


----------



## blackcat (Aug 12, 2022)

Hello;
I agree @johan willaert , they are not that rare. Myself, i owned a Pattern n°1 25 years ago, it is now in the collection 25 kms from my home.
At War and Peace show in Beltring UK, i saw at least 50-80 bikes (ex Danish army) 🙀 for sale see more.
Regards;
Serge
Ps: I still have have an early jeep engine N° 100870  DoD :  11-18-41


----------



## Mercian (Aug 12, 2022)

Hi @101259MB 

Here's mine. The high windscreen is for convenience, I'm 6 foot 2, so can look over a low windscreen (which I have in storage).

It does not have the original data plates, sadly, but the British Army data plate is still there, and allows some research on it's previous history. 

It was one of the first MB's received by the British in 1942, and built up from CKD at Stirling Tramworks in Scotland. It was rebuilt at least once during the war, the M1550911 serial number is it's last wartime number. Numbers starting M15XXXXX were allocated to rebuilds. It was rebuilt again in the early 1950's, and finally sold off in 1959, 17 years in service wasn't bad (-: 





Yes 'Barn Find' WW2 items in themselves are getting harder to find. But twenty years ago, I can remember seeing hundreds of WW2 delivery mileage 'War Reserve Stock' GMC's being cut for the wheels and axles (to make carts in India). The cold war had ended, and there was just too much available for anyone to preserve.

Best Regards,

Adrian


----------



## dnc1 (Aug 21, 2022)

A friend found a pattern 2 version, literally in a barn) within the last 6 weeks.
It has already changed hands twice,  between local friends,  
I will ask the current custodian (for the moment at least) re. the serial number.


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 21, 2022)

Folding Paratrooper bike on Sacramento OfferUp | Stuff on eBay, Craigslist, Facebook etc.
					

$170 on Offer Up or $800 on FB. Hmmm… I saw it on FB a couple days ago, it’s close to me but I passed:  1942 Ww2 Paratrooper Vintage Has 2 Tubes On Top Frame Very Rare 800cash Foldable Bike foldable $800...




					thecabe.com


----------



## 101259MB (Aug 21, 2022)

Freqman1 said:


> Folding Paratrooper bike on Sacramento OfferUp | Stuff on eBay, Craigslist, Facebook etc.
> 
> 
> $170 on Offer Up or $800 on FB. Hmmm… I saw it on FB a couple days ago, it’s close to me but I passed:  1942 Ww2 Paratrooper Vintage Has 2 Tubes On Top Frame Very Rare 800cash Foldable Bike foldable $800...
> ...



It's not the same, even if it does it exist. This one is no where near fully original and not the same bike.


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 21, 2022)

If you read the thread it does exist and another member here bought it. As others have said there are more Pattern one bikes out there and I’m sure a few are in original condition. It may be worth $5k to you but my money says a $2k bike tops. V/r Shawn


----------



## 101259MB (Aug 21, 2022)

Freqman1 said:


> If you read the thread it does exist and another member here bought it. As others have said there are more Pattern one bikes out there and I’m sure a few are in original condition. It may be worth $5k to you but my money says a $2k bike tops. V/r Shawn



Yes, that is what determines price. A bike that is 99.5% untouched, complete and original, found in a barn and non original put together bikes with different parts will fethh different prices. Also knowing the difference between a Pattern One and a pattern two. there were only 1,000 pattern one bikes built. Can't be that many P1's around that are untouched and 99.5% original. I'd like to find another completely original true pattern one bike that is for sale. Not one thta is close or a piece of of bike. the whole bike original, that us what i am looking to compare.


----------



## saladshooter (Aug 21, 2022)

Anything is only worth what someone is willing to pay. Sell it in an auction or here on DOND. Guessing high or low doesn't accomplish anything. God bless


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Aug 22, 2022)

saladshooter said:


> Anything is only worth what someone is willing to pay. Sell it in an auction or here on DOND. Guessing high or low doesn't accomplish anything. God bless



The OP's "first model" is clearly a superlative specimen.
What would one pay for a 9 out of 10 Autocycle sell for vs. a postwar B6?  Original paint Aerocycle vs. one completely lacking paint and missing parts?
I would pay $3,500 easily for this bike but sadly my private messages have gone ignored 😥.  There has been established precedent for this model selling within that range in similar condition.


----------



## 101259MB (Aug 22, 2022)

New Mexico Brant said:


> The OP's first model is example is clearly a superlative specimen.
> What would one pay for a 9 out of 10 Autocycle sell for vs. a postwar B6?  Original paint Aerocycle vs. one completely lacking paint and missing parts?
> I would pay $3,500 easily for this bike but sadly my private messages have gone ignored 😥.  There has been established precedent for this model selling with in that range in similar condition.



I never received a private message from you if you sent one, sorry if I somehow missed it. Mike


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Aug 22, 2022)

101259MB said:


> I never received a private message from you if you sent one, sorry if I somehow missed it. Mike



Sending another PM Mike.


----------



## Jmartin2692 (Aug 23, 2022)

101259MB said:


> The pics in the link on my original post is the bicycle i have. I purchased that exact bike R4154 after the photo shoot. That is the bike and it still looks the same. I purchased and imported the bike from Europe to the US years ago. I have all emails and papers. Even original shipping box.



I don't see your bike? Are you selling?


----------



## Houndsworth (Sep 3, 2022)

Assuming bikes were built with sequential serial numbers but not knowing if the first number was R1, R100, or whatever, there were over 5,000 early ones built. The double seat tube ones. I have two - the one below folded is SN 5XXX. Incorrect seat and rear wheel assembly. War Grade front tire, The one to the left of the sign is SN 12XX. All original and weathered including seat. War Grade tires. The silver one is a "late model" with the single seat tube. SN is 77XXX which might be the highest number known. Needs crank assembly, seat leather, and War Grade tires. I won't comment here on what I would sell these for but my guess is the one the OP posted ought to sell for $3,000 or more in the U.S. and maybe more in UK/Europe but I don't know the market there. I am in  Northern California. This pic was from a motorcycle and bicycle display at our big military vehicle event and swap meet.





This is a good time to post the differences I know about between a very early bike and the more common early model (although any double tube bike is probably 10 times rarer than a single tuber.

The hinges on 12XX are made from pieces of angle steel, not castings:




This was the standard production set up - castings. This on the very late bike but are the same on SN 5XXX:




It would be nice to know the earliest SN that got the hinges made from castings.

T-bolt with straight rod welded across the top of the bolt head is a very early feature:




Standard method was rod went through a hole in the head and each end was bent up:




An early feature was the pedal arms were not reinforced early. A thick section was added later:
Here is my 12XX:




The 5XXX is the same:



This is how most look, this from a 37XXX SN bike. Pedal driven inboard of course. I don't have a correct crank/pedal assembly on my late bike but I'd probably buy that from someone for the right price.




There may be other differences, I am not a big student of these.

I hope the OP doesn't mind this being on his thread.

John


----------



## Mercian (Sep 4, 2022)

Hi John, @Houndsworth 

Thanks for those additional details.

On the only list I'm aware of has one three-figure S/N recorded, but the list does not say the whether the frame is a twin tube, and the location of the number is such that it can easily be damaged.

This is the Captain Stevens list, which I assume you are aware of, since I think you and I are both on it (-:



			BSA Airborne Bicycle Survivors – www.captainstevens.com
		


Best Regards,

Adrian


----------

